# Compacted poop?



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

My one gal has compacted poop. You can still see the little balls but it comes out in a pile stuck together. I know this is not normal. Anything I should do? I am tired of stepping on it and getting it stuck on the bottom of on my boots!

She gets alfalfa/grass hay and now that the pasture is coming back she is grazing it a lot. Also oats/barley/sunflower seeds at milking time with her minerals and mo milk. And a small amount of kelp. Same as my other gal who does not have this problem. 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be from the new grazing. Is she drinking enough water?
This isn't an alarming thing. Just keep an eye on it.
Everybody's systems are a little different that's how come the others don't have compacted poop.
Then again they might come up with it too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would agree that it is probably from the fresh pasture! And I know what it mess it makes of the pen/barn & shoes!

You could have a fecal analysis done just to be sure there are no worms or coccidia issues but I would bet it clears up as her body adjusts to the richness of spring! You can limit her pasture time and/or make sure she eats hay before going out to pasture and that may help clear it up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Most likely it's the fresh grazing.. With mine it was back to normal within a week or so.


----------

